

Contrast looking for Exceptional Ruby hacker (remote) - eoghan
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/exceptional-engineer-required/

======
lessallan
Contrast.ie is an amazing group of dudes, this is a serious opportunity for
someone.

~~~
cardinalblue
Exceptional has been a pretty useful tool for us.

------
oleg-d
their main page doesn't look too usable to me..

~~~
eoghan
"But who is wurs shod, than the shoemakers wyfe, With shops full of newe
shapen shoes all hir lyfe?"

[http://www.answers.com/topic/the-shoemaker-s-son-always-
goes...](http://www.answers.com/topic/the-shoemaker-s-son-always-goes-
barefoot)

:-) Thanks for your feedback!

